# Alabama River slow night



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got back from the Alabama river, looks like they had the Claiborne locks closed:thumbdown: it sucked there was almost no current to really get the cats up and moving we fished for bait from 12 noon till 8pm dark then hunted cats till daylight and only boating some small ones, but on our bait quest we did get into a few nice spotted bass:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You looking for these Cathunter. They are up there. Thats where this one come from.
You are right though, the water has to be moving. 

Where do yall put in at?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hold on.. let me guess 14.7lbs am i close? that's a good one but not exactly what we was looking for..we was looking for something a bit bigger in the 30-50lb class on rod and reels, with hand sized baits but they prove to be elusive once again...:shifty:We usually put in around Dixie landing in little river, Al, some times at Claiborne and some times down in the delta areas..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your a little bit low. If I remember right he was around 23lb's. This one was caught the year before last on rod/reel. I am pretty sure that this fish was caught on shad as thats mainly what I use to fish with.I have some more pics here somewhere of some nice cats we pulled off the Alabama & Mobile rivers. Several in the 30's. I will try to find them.

I use to spend every weekend tight lining for cats. If i ever quit Fishing saltwater that's what I would have to go back to doing. Spend as much time as you can on the Alabama, there are some big fish living there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Your right about that there are some big cats up there, my grandfather and great grand father commercial catfished them rivers for over 30 years and my great granfather glenn turner got one 118lbs. there is a picture at dixi landing with him holding it..They both have pictures of many cats over 100lbs from the Alabama and tensaw river.
iv done so much saltwater fishing now and have caught just about every thing that swims in the gulf from black snappers to marlins and giant makos, 30+lb snappers, groupers over 50lb,s giant Ajs, tunas, bull dolphins ,monster wahoos, to big reds and specs in shore. 

The Flathead catfish is the unlitmate challenge for me now, a 20+lber is a respectable fish on any catfishermans line. i would have been happy to catch him the other night..I spend a good bit of time in Alabama a lot of my family lives up there..


----------

